# What's Your Wishlist for Joan Sutherland's 90th Birthday Commemoration in 2016?



## Tietjens Stolz (Jun 2, 2015)

Joan Sutherland, one of the great operatic divas of the 20th century, celebrates her 90th birthday on November 7th 2016. A string of issues and reissues of her recorded legacy (studio and live) can be expected within this year. As Plum had updated this forum a few months ago, Immortal Performances has already kicked off the celebration with the first ever CD release of Sutherland's role debut as Norma in Vancouver in 1963 (http://immortalperformances.org/pdfs/10-NEWEST-RELEASES-2015.pdf). More are expected to follow.

Would Universal Music take the opportunity to refurbish Sutherland's complete recorded output for Decca and release a celebratory box in the vein of "Joan Sutherland Remastered"? If any news about this comes out, then we can expect "The New Joan Sutherland Box" thread to be launched here on TC.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Panorama said:


> Joan Sutherland, one of the great operatic divas of the 20th century, celebrates her 90th birthday on November 7th 2016. A string of issues and reissues of her recorded legacy (studio and live) can be expected within this year. As Plum had updated this forum a few months ago, Immortal Performances has already kicked off the celebration with the first ever CD release of Sutherland's role debut as Norma in Vancouver in 1963 (http://immortalperformances.org/pdfs/10-NEWEST-RELEASES-2015.pdf). More are expected to follow.
> 
> Would Universal Music take the opportunity to refurbish Sutherland's complete recorded output for Decca and release a celebratory box in the vein of "Joan Sutherland Remastered"? If any news about this comes out, then we can expect "The New Joan Sutherland Box" thread to be launched here on TC.


More likely they do it at 100, (just a wild guess) as half of them already in a Pavarotti box after he past away.
Anyway as long as they don't do it like they did with Tebaldy, anything will do for starters.
I prefer to have the original releases. 
I even buy LPs if I see them, with those wonderful librettos


----------



## Tietjens Stolz (Jun 2, 2015)

Even if they don't go to the length of completely re-doing the remastering, at least they should consider reproducing the original LP covers. Since the Decca label is still in existence, there won't be any of the kind of embarrassment of having the incompatible (and ugly) Warner logo foisted on the previous EMI releases.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Panorama said:


> Even if they don't go to the length of completely re-doing the remastering, at least they should consider reproducing the original LP covers. Since the Decca label is still in existence, there won't be any of the kind of embarrassment of having the incompatible (and ugly) Warner logo foisted on the previous EMI releases.


Completely agree with you, certainly about the latter, they (Warner)where (almost) noting till they bought the EMI catalogue and even more embarrassingly by calling themself the house of opera.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

_Art of the Prima Donna_ is Sutherland at her very best.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> _Art of the Prima Donna_ is Sutherland at her very best.


That item is released already four times.:cheers:


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Pugg said:


> More likely they do it at 100, (just a wild guess) as half of them already in a Pavarotti box after he past away.
> *Anyway as long as they don't do it like they did with Tebaldy*, anything will do for starters.
> I prefer to have the original releases.
> I even buy LPs if I see them, with those wonderful librettos


That travesty still leaves a bad taste in my mouth, an insult to the legacy one of Deccas greatest soprano performers, generic white paper sleeves, shameful..........they should at least offer a choice between generic bare bones box and more expensive deluxe edition 









Notice the vast difference for fellow Decca star Pavarotti "first decade" 27 CD deluxe boxset.......


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

nina foresti said:


> _Art of the Prima Donna_ is Sutherland at her very best.


I got it for next to nothing second hand. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I have always wanted to hear that "Age of Bel Canto" album Sutherland did with Marilyn Horne in the 1960's. It was issued on CD but has apparently been out of print for many years.

I bought "The Art of the Prima Donna" when I was in college, listened to it a lot, and then badly cracked the thick jewel-case during a trip to Italy. Several months ago I bought the reissue, in the streamlined jewel case, and the recording sounds better than ever. So many great performances on there, the first-act aria from LA SONNAMBULA being my favorite.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

My only wish is for a longer and healthier life for her. We've lost some amazing talents in the last 20 years.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> I have always wanted to hear that "Age of Bel Canto" album Sutherland did with Marilyn Horne in the 1960's. It was issued on CD but has apparently been out of print for many years.
> 
> I bought "The Art of the Prima Donna" when I was in college, listened to it a lot, and then badly cracked the thick jewel-case during a trip to Italy. Several months ago I bought the reissue, in the streamlined jewel case, and the recording sounds better than ever. So many great performances on there, the first-act aria from LA SONNAMBULA being my favorite.


Look: http://www.amazon.com/Age-Bel-Canto...d=1453869427&sr=8-1&keywords=age+of+bel+canto

Or: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Age-Bel-Can...8-2-spell&keywords=age+of+bel+canto+suterland


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

my wish list
1) A recording of Rinaldo (she performed it at the met with Marilyn Horne)
2) more Wagner arias (Hojotoho! in particular)
3) the entire opera of Attila

more generally, I wish she would have retrained as a spinto/high dramatic soprano in the last fourth or so of her career. her voice in coloratura rep in the 80s was unconvincing to say the least. it would have been more satisfying had she retrained to re-engage the lower register (which she deliberately avoided) and sung music which better suited her voice weight and timbre at the time


----------



## Il Maestro (Oct 27, 2015)

scratchgolf said:


> My only wish is for a longer and healthier life for her. We've lost some amazing talents in the last 20 years.


I'm sorry, but whom exactly are you wishing a _longer and healthier life?_ 

You do realise Sutherland is no longer among us, right?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ in fairness, the OP use of present tense - "Joan Sutherland ... celebrates her 90th birthday on November 7th 2016" - could mislead those who didn't know (or forgot) she died on 10th October 2010


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I've got these to look forward to:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I've got these to look forward to:


Great buy :tiphat:


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^^^ Figleaf that Lucia from operadepot is different than the famous 61 Decca both with Pritchard most people have, hopefully that will be a big winner for you......



I love that early 60 Puritani, so much so I previously purchased the deluxe digibook version, great mad scence here for Joan! (also have a 60 Myto different performance)

The operadepot you have is again different date than these two.....


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info, DarkAngel! The expertise on this forum is truly impressive. When I was doing the Winners Thread I realised how complicated the discographies of some of the most famous singers are. Multiple live recordings featuring similar casts. If I'd been paying full price I'd probably have spent ages poring over all the different Puritanis and Lucias ever made trying to find the 'best' one- and then given up because it was much too complicated! At these prices, and with reassuringly familiar names such as Ernest Blanc and André Turp in the cast as well as audio clips of Sutherland on fine form, those CDs looked too good to resist.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My wish is she receive for her birthday some Frank Sinatra recordings and that she listen and learn, since he was a master at articulating the words. She? NOT!!

It's never too late!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> It's never too late!


it is for Joan, unfortunately .... unless its the greatest comeback since Lazarus


----------

